# First School Assembly



## Dean (Mar 4, 2004)

We have our college assembly's at a local Entertainment Center.

I [lighting] guy was told we were using a truss.. so i rang around looking for a lighting multicore [from dimmer to truss] - call around and get one quoted @ $72.00 - and one at $32 [go figure]

Anyway the 32 dollar people were already at the venue bumping out.. and have one onsite. So we turn up to the DEC [derwent entertainment center] and enquire about a dmx extension from desk to dimmer - guy goes you need a truss first - a truss wasnt organised.

So we called in a Tree.

Ended up setting it up in the best way i could.. with 8 m shadows 

THEN Audio probs this morning-

Had 16 Choir mikes [57's] going to one mixer to the main mixer - we got a huzzzz so we changed power sourcers - we got a hummm. It then stopped for a while. 

Then we got the radio mikes - 2 were intefering  - changed the channels and all was well.

The Hummmming continued .. we tried EQing it out - nothing we tried everything - the mixer was fusked.

SHOWTIME

[yes-mixer was still fusked]

The First song starts... audio guy fades up the choir - fine .. then mass feedback. 

MAJOR Probs down here


----------



## zac850 (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, think about it this way, if everything worked perefectly, where would the fun be?!?!?!?

Anyway, sounds like you had an intersting day, at least the stage didn't break.... (the only other thing I can think that would go wrong...)


----------



## Dean (Mar 4, 2004)

The best part was wireless-lapel miking up hot chicks


----------



## dj_illusions (Mar 4, 2004)

Maybe you should review the placement of foldback, speakers and microphones in relation to the choir to prevent the feedback from happening again


----------



## SjoramNFT (Mar 21, 2004)

Dean said:


> The best part was wireless-lapel miking up hot chicks


----------

